
Ask HN: Resource time allocation / overview tools? - _s
Is there a tool &#x2F; service that can be used to track development capacity?<p>Something along the lines of Developers A,B,C each have ~30hrs of week available; A has taken up tasks X,Y,Z (already time estimated) for this sprint thus leaving free only 5 hrs, plus the addition ~60hrs still available from devs B &amp; C? Most boards I&#x27;ve come across allow estimates for &quot;cards&quot; and a sprint capacity, but I can&#x27;t see to find any that allow [at a quick glance] to see if someone has available time.
======
welder
You could possibly use [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) for that.

